# PC in Belfast Area



## kkh120 (Oct 30, 2006)

Does anyone in the Belfast area use a PC?

Just started using mine and it seems to heat up quite badly which doesnt sound right and I wanted to check with someone who was familar with it.

Hope you can help, Cheers.


----------



## Brisa (Aug 9, 2006)

Yes I have, no access heat from mine. If you want to meet/call round you are more than welcome to have a blast with mine to compare. My runabout needs de swirled anyway and I CBA! lol


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

mine heats up quite badly, to the point where it gets too hot to touch in places lol


----------



## Lirin (Jun 9, 2008)

Have you checked the obvious- is the fan working, getting enough air, and not obstructed by dust and dirt? Sorry, not meant as cheeky.


----------



## kkh120 (Oct 30, 2006)

Brisa said:


> Yes I have, no access heat from mine. If you want to meet/call round you are more than welcome to have a blast with mine to compare. My runabout needs de swirled anyway and I CBA! lol


That would be great, I'm I bit short of time at the minute so hopefully we could get something arranged. Where abouts are you?

Thanks again.

@Lirin - No probs, not cheeky at all. It was just out of the box. Seems to be getting enough air and certainly clean enough!


----------



## Brisa (Aug 9, 2006)

Im in east belfast. Give me a shout via PM when you fancy having a look at it.


----------



## kkh120 (Oct 30, 2006)

Super job, thanks


----------

